# Leisure battery not charging!



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

After looking for months for a motorhome that ticked enough of the boxes to make a purchase - I have just collected a 2007 Autocruise Starblazer G (private sale) and driven the 300 miles through the night to get home and I was in 7th heaven planning the journeys and adventures that we are going to have (deep joy). 

However, in the morning I noticed that the leisure battery was flat – So, thinking on my feet, I connected the MH to the mains and left it charging (so I thought) but the battery is still flat.

The previous owner says that he has never had a problem and I believe him. 

So my question is - what could have gone wrong or what am I doing wrong? Is there a fuse or switch on the charging circuit? 

Steve


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Steve

Depending on which control panel is fitted, can vary it.

But ifs its the beige one with a 3 way selector switch for CAR / VAN battery, it needs to be selected to the battery you want charging when on mains.

Phil


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you sure it's flat? Are you able to borrow a meter to put across it to check?

Unless the battery is completely shot I would have expected a 300 mile drive to have fully charged the battery so even if there is a switch to control the mains charger it should have some life in it.

I think the only way forward is to get a meter on it and see "what's occuring".

Phil


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

philoaks said:


> I would have expected a 300 mile drive to have fully charged the battery


Not if the relay that is closed by the alternator voltage to send charge to the leisure battery isn't working for some reason. 
I bought a van where that was the case and went to the extent of buying a new Nordelletronica control unit before finding out that one wire had come adrift between the alternator and the relay in the control unit.

That doesn't explain the not charging from the mains though.

Does the leisure battery have an isolation switch? Has that been turned off?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stevegtx said:


> in the morning I noticed that the leisure battery was flat - So, thinking on my feet, I connected the MH to the mains and left it charging (so I thought) but the battery is still flat.
> 
> Steve


Could I ask, how did you find that the battery was flat?

no 12v anywhere, is the 12v switched on or have you checked the battery with a meter.


----------



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who responded. 

re. steco1958's question...I looked on the control panel and it showed the battery as 'poor' 

After a little investigation I found that the battery is dry!

I'm going to top it up with distilled water and put it on charge for a few days and see how I get on..... May have gone too far though.

Steve


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just had the same problem of a battery that was dry. It didn't help to refill that water. I had to buy a new one. In fact we have two batteries and on our summer trip the batteries kept going flat much too soon. As far as I can tell the bad battery was draining the good one.


----------

